# Drill Wobble



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Bits are not always 100% straight which in turn can cause wobbling…


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Try different bits....if they all wobble, then your chuck shaft on the drill is bent.

What brand drill?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

no driver bit is dead straight as mentioned.. if it wobbles more than 1/4 throw out the bit as it can cause the bit to slip off a screw head.

low end cordless drills are prone to bad chucks. mastercraft maximum impact drivers are bad for this.. in the u.s they are sold as kobalt


----------



## VictorCDawg (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys sorry for the long pause inbetween post. The drill is of course a Black and Decker, which probably is prone to this wobble as mentioned. I just bought a Hitachi Hammer Drill and Impact Driver set and it does not appear to have the same effect, but I have a Dewalt with a Jacobs chuck I don't think should be doing the wobble as much as it should, but probably crappy bits is all I can think. Who has the best Bits to buy that are the most accurate is probably what I should be asking?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the best driver bits going right now are the milwaukee shockwave bits designed for impact drivers.. they are the most accurately shaped tips and last the longest of all the impact rated bits.. the dewalts are ok but dont last long.. ive bought just about every brand of bit available locally.. the no name ones are useless they dont last at all or they dont fit the screw recess properly.. bosch impact bits arent bad.. slightly better than the dewalts.


----------

